# Jamacian Jerk Sauce



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Jamacian Jerk Sauce

1 bunch green onion(scallions) -- chopped 
3 tablespoons dried thyme 
1 cups peanut oil 
1 cups soy sauce 
1 3" piece fresh ginger root -- peeled and minced 
10 cloves garlic -- minced 
8 habanero chile pepper -- seeded & minced 
6 bay leaf 
1/2 bunch coriander -- chopped 
2 1/2 tablespoons ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon nutmeg 
1 tablespoon ground allspice 


Combine all ingredients and mix well. Use as a rub or marinade before grilling your meat. (I make this with lamb kabobs and grilled pineapple chunks. Spicy Sweet. :lips: )


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Cat, it sounds so good I can't wait to try it. :lips:


----------

